

Why go to college? - roneil
http://roneil.com/2011/09/14/why-go-to-college/

======
RandallBrown
A computer science degree from a good school will guarantee you a good job. It
doesn't matter if you're even a good programmer, you'll get a good job based
solely on your degree.

That's not even a really good reason to go to college.

Are you EXTREMELY self motivated? Will you spend weeks reading incredibly
boring Computer Science textbooks without anyone telling you to? Will you
devote a few months to discrete mathematics so you can really understand
computational complexity? Are you going to learn how computers work all the
way from the silicon to the scripting languages? Will you seek out others
every day to bounce ideas off of. Will you pester people smarter than you
until they can't stand you?

If you're willing to do all, or most, of that. Then don't go to college.
Otherwise, go and have fun. College isn't just about academics you know.

Is all of that stuff completely necessary? No, but learning and understanding
the fundamentals is a great way to become a great developer.

~~~
roneil
Yea, you're right, it would be hard to motivate oneself to learn all these
things.

Meeting new people and learning more of what I want are two of the big reasons
I'm going to college, so its nice to see that someone who's been there already
still values the same things.

------
roneil
This is my first real blog post, so tell me what you think!

